# سؤال لو سمحتم( أرجو من مهندسي السيارات الدخول)



## أبو مخلص (3 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
أريد أن أعرف ماهي أسباب انفجار بطارية السيارة؟
وهل توجد طريقة لمعرفة عدم صلاحية البطارية؟
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## أبو مخلص (3 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
أريد أن أعرف ما هي أسباب انفجار بطارية السيارة ؟
وهل هناك طريقة لمعرفة عد صلاحية البطارية ظ
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (3 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
أخى الحبيب هناك أسباب عديدة لأنفجار بطارية السيارة منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:-​ 
1- يجب ابعاد البطارية تماما عن مصادر اللهب خاصة فى مراحل الشحن النهائية.. نظرا لخروج غازات الهيدروجين والآكسوجين قرب نهاية عملية الشحن.. مما يؤدى إلى عملية الانفجار


2- يوجد بغطاء البطارية فتحات بعدد الأقسام لملء البطارية بالإلكتروليت و تسد بسدادات مقلوظة من البلاستيك ذات ثقوب لا تسمح بخروج السائل بينما تسمح بتسرب الغازات الناتجة من التفاعلات الكيميائية أثناء التفريغ ولكن إذا تم حبسها فى حالة انسداد الثقوب فإن ذلك يؤدى إلى زيادة الضغط الداخلي مما يؤدي إلى تلف وانبعاج الألواح وقد يؤدي إلي انفجار البطارية.





أما بالنسبة لمعرفة صلاحية البطارية فهناك عدة طرق منها :-​ 

1- قياس الوزن النوعى للمحلول ( الالكتروليت ) وذلك عن طري جهاز قياس كثافة السوائل ( الهيدروميتر ) حيث يوجد به عوامة زجاجية والتى يتحكم فر إرتفاعها السائل المقاس والتي تنتهي بأنبوب مدرج بعلامات وأرقام أو ألوان تحدد درجة تركيز الإلكتروليت ومدي صلاحيته .
ولا يجوز اختبار كثافة السائل بعد تزويده مباشرة بالماء المقطر أو الحامض بل يجب أن يترك لحظة حتي تتم عملية المزيج والتفاعل بين الماء والحامض كما يراعي أن تأخذ القياسات عند 20 درجة مئوية حتي تكون القراءة صحيحة فإذا ارتفعت عن ذلك تكون القراءة منخفضة قليلا عن القراءة السليمة .



2- قياس جهد للبطارية وذلك عن طريق قياس جهد كل عمود على حدة أو قياس جهد البطارية كله وذلك عن طريق جهاز مقياس الضغط ( الفولتميتر ).

:15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15:​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (3 يونيو 2009)

الشحن المفرط وزيادة المحلول الحامضي وتعرض البطارية الى شرارة من العوامل الرئيسية على انفجار البطارية .

تمنياتنا لك التوفيق .

البغدادي


----------



## waelazzaz (4 يناير 2015)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## م.معتصم عدنان (23 يناير 2015)

من اهم الاسباب التي تؤدي الى تلف البطارية هو المولد (الدينمو) عندما يشحن البطارية اكثر من ١٤ v


----------

